# Traditional Only Hunting Club...



## SELFBOW (Mar 23, 2010)

If there was such a thing where would it have to be in Ga to get the most out of it? Most interest/members...


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Put it near me I'll go.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Mar 23, 2010)

dekalb county. around the yellow river. i've run service around this area for 20 plus years and trust me there are some gnarly bucks and plenty of them with no pressure.


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 23, 2010)

It always sounds like a neat idea, but then reality usually sets in.  Do you make exceptions for kids?  How about pop who can't use the stick anymore?  What if you break your arm in the middle of the season?  I have found that it is hard enough to find a group of people that share the same ethics and philosophy that I do without worrying about what they hunt with.

To answer your question though, you need to be near a large population center (within a couple of hours) where you can recruit from a larger pool of people and increase your chances of finding the older and more experienced hunters that typify the traditional ranks.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 23, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> dekalb county. around the yellow river. i've run service around this area for 20 plus years and trust me there are some gnarly bucks and plenty of them with no pressure.



That is true have a friend with rights in Lithonia they have some beast in there.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 23, 2010)

the biggest problem is finding affordable land so you don't have to over crowd it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 23, 2010)

Paradise hunt lease down around broxton Gawgia if it's still there. If you live close?? you are NOT geographically desirable, and can forget being a member. Dues are NOT cheap. But I have saw higher on alot worse quality and size property. It has ALOT of rules, but does have some quality animals and great land.

Most the guys that hunt there are good guys... members I remember are Biggie Hoffman,  Matt Shcuster and of course the man in charge of the property Sam Roberts. Sams as stand up and nice a fella as you'll ever meet absolute outstanding hunter as well . But he's also as straight a shooter as you'll come across and will tell ya just like it is. And what Sam says is the law. Thats pretty much the reason why the club had the animals on it that it does (or did) Been a long time since I been down that neck of the woods. Sorta miss ol Sam.... I like him.


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 23, 2010)

Lance, the property is still there, still lots of game, but it's more of a family thing now and the rest of the family (except for Sam) hunt with rifles. 

Gregg's right, you'd need to be near enough to a large population to draw from a large pool to get enough strictly traditional bowhunters to have a club


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 23, 2010)

Needs lots of hogs...


----------



## Dennis (Mar 23, 2010)

Im all for it


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 23, 2010)

I would be interested, 
all depending on location and costs.


----------



## johnweaver (Mar 23, 2010)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 24, 2010)

So is Macon,Brunswick,Augusta or Albany a good place?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 24, 2010)

Augusta or Macon would be good.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 24, 2010)

Most on this site are located North Martin.  Any such club will undoubtably be a long haul for us coastal folks.  Just the way the numbers crunch.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Mar 24, 2010)

Cost and rules are EXACTLY what makes a hunt club both exclusive and desireable.  Unfortunately,  the rules you sign up for and the exclusivity you pay for in March or April may change or evolve by the time October rolls around. If its a distant club then you really don't know what's going on down there during the week anyway,  right? 

If its a TRADITIONAL ONLY club then my expectation would be that anyone hunting there must hunt with Traditional Equipment Only. Period. No exceptions. Not even for guests and kids and not even if you (a member with dues paid in full)  injure a shoulder and can't draw your bow... Sorry,  those are the breaks!  

Unfortunately in the real world today,  many people don't truly grasp the concept of rules and regulations and because there are virtually no consequences for breaking rules and regs anymore lots of folks simply aren't inclined to obey and abide by them. Even when they signed an agreement or contract... something learned in public schools and by watching Jerry Springer... 

Sorry,  couldn't help myself.  But I might be interested in such a club if all the members felt the same way I do.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 24, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Most on this site are located North Martin.  Any such club will undoubtably be a long haul for us coastal folks.  Just the way the numbers crunch.



Macon would be a mid-point for everyone ......... even me.........



TIMBERGHOST said:


> Cost and rules are EXACTLY what makes a hunt club both exclusive and desireable.  Unfortunately,  the rules you sign up for and the exclusivity you pay for in March or April may change or evolve by the time October rolls around. If its a distant club then you really don't know what's going on down there during the week anyway,  right?
> 
> If its a TRADITIONAL ONLY club then my expectation would be that anyone hunting there must hunt with Traditional Equipment Only. Period. No exceptions. Not even for guests and kids and not even if you (a member with dues paid in full)  injure a shoulder and can't draw your bow... Sorry,  those are the breaks!
> 
> ...




Yep Cost and Reg's are the name of the game.......but size also........20 members on 500 acres won't work and 5 member's on 2000 acres is hardly affordable........


----------



## Necedah (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm looking for a club to join within two hours of Atlanta, and trad only would be my most desirable option.


Dave


----------



## GHC (Mar 24, 2010)

If you can get a piece of land, I don't think it would be a problem to fill it with traditional only guys if it had good hog hunting.  I would be interested if it had good hog hunting and the price wasn't too outrageous.  There were members in The Paradise from as far away as Maryland just to get in on the good hog hunting.


----------



## robert carter (Mar 24, 2010)

In all honesty I`ve been in several clubs through the years and have yet to be in one that has as good of hunting as the public land I hunt for a cost of 19 bucks.I was in a club for 10 years two miles from the Paridise. It was better then the Paridise in my opinion.But not worth 1200 bucks a year. I`ve seen more hard feelings in hunting clubs because people begin to "claim" areas and some are down right jealous if you kill a good`n.On public land if a fellows in my spot I can live with it because its really our spot. I just do my best to have a lot of spots picked out at any given time. Between Chris and myself this year we killed around 26 Deer and hogs on public land with stickbows. Critters are there you just gotta hunt for them.RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 24, 2010)

Well said Robert!


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 24, 2010)

I plan on hunting more P/L this year. Like you said Robert you just cant beat the quality for the money.


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 24, 2010)

I used to be in a trad only club/lease And I'll be honest with you. Even though there was some good people on it?? there were some that weren't. And you are basing the membership on the style of equipment used NOT the type person you are allowing in. We "trad" may be a different breed. but just like any  bunch...... don't for one second think we aint got bad apples.

I been in clubs that they done everything in their power to run me out of because I killed too much. I know Robert has had the same thing happen to him and I'll bet a weeks wages ya turn Chris Spikes loose on a hunt lease and theres gonna be some hurt feelins from certain people that can't hunt their way out of a closet whilst he's got gut piles all over the property.

No way no how I would be in a "tradonly" club again. I'll hunt with what I want to hunt with when I want to hunt with it and no body is going to tell me different.

I got nephews and neices that I like to take and none of them are big enough to pull hunting wieght tradbows. My wife loves to hunt with me and she has no intrest in archery........ YET. But being in a club like that means they could no go with me or I could not take them hunting. or the ol fella down at the church who likes to drag his dirty thirty out ONE TIME a year. let me shoot it to check it, then take him out to the clear cuts and let him shoot him a doe for his freezer... Aint spendin my money on a club that constrains me that much. We choose trad because it's what we love to hunt with. But paying big money to be in a trad club not only makes that choice for you.... it also makes that choice for every guest you ever plan on taking there.

My public land is no where NEAR south Georgias public land hunting. But y lil private nooks and crannies here and there will get me by. 90% of those I have becasue the people want the deer gone but they believe their place is too small for rifles.. so my lil recurve totin butt is just what the dr. ordered for the garden destroyers.

My whole point of typing this is not to play devils advocate. It's to give you a point of view from someone who's been in several leases as well as a trad only lease or two. And folks I'm warning you now. You are talking a HUNTING lease. do not for one second think it's the same thing or same scenerio as going to a 2 day trad shoot. This aint no H.H. Classic ya talkin about... itsa huntin lease. This aint propping up across a truck bed from a couple of us down horse creek and one of use tellin ya where we saw sign and ya may wanna try to hunt there this evenin.... This is you stumble in on someones private set up where he's been trying to pattern a big buck and he's gonna give you an ear full for messin up his hunt.


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 24, 2010)

Well if it was in the south I know of a few people right now who would join if the price was right and had alot of critters. But I have a whole farm to hunt for free so it would have to be some good land and cheap.


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 24, 2010)

hogdgz said:


> Well if it was in the south I know of a few people right now who would join if the price was right and had alot of critters. But I have a whole farm to hunt for free so it would have to be some good land and cheap.



I dont believe there is a such thing anymore


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 24, 2010)

bam_bam said:


> I dont believe there is a such thing anymore


 it's spelled "cheep" and it's the sound baby birds make....... cheep cheep cheep!!" the other spelling and it's definition are no longer a part of the English Language. Well it WAS but then Barry Duggan went and decided to get standards and Morals


----------



## Dennis (Mar 24, 2010)

I like what RC and Lance said


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 25, 2010)

In all seriousness there's serveral posters scattered across this state that live by decent public land hunting. some with campin spots.

Take the horse creek hunt for instance. It cost me no more license or fees than any other hunt I do around here does. I stayed down there 5 days and even though it's 4 hours for me to drive there I betcha I waisted no more gas driving around hunting down there as I do hunting up here. And I  kilt critters, as did several others and almost all of us that hunted saw critters. It was a good hunt on a WMA which alot of folks showed up at and hadda great time. Not a TBG hunt, not a members only lease, not a private club. Horse creek opened for 2 weeks for bows and we showed up to hunt it.

Now lets see.. Hogs on Ft. stewart, the chik hunt, ossabow, flat tub... well there's some places with real good critter pops. 

Oh they're all down south?? I'm sorry, swallow creek, chatahoochie and chestatee. no they do not have good critter pops. but they got stinkin bears if thats ya ticket.

Oh now we need some middle state?? OK who hunt public land middle this state??

My point is it's prolly more beneficial to do gatherings here there and yonder than to try and start a trad only hunt club. If you just HAVE to feel like you need to be a part of something and name it? Call it a GON hunt or something.  That way if you don't like the people who show up or the way they hunt you can just say "Well I aint goin back there or anywhere else he's gonna show up." and ya aint out no lease fees.. Or "aint no animals there. no use in doin this again." And a lesson learned without having to be a member of something and paying memberhsip dues.

OR! Like me, and "I'll most definately make the horse creek hunt again next year and plan on staying both weeks instead of just one."


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 25, 2010)

"Standards and morals", Lance have you been subjected to a blow to the head lately?


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 25, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> "Standards and morals", Lance have you been subjected to a blow to the head lately?


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 25, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> In all seriousness there's serveral posters scattered across this state that live by decent public land hunting. some with campin spots.
> 
> Take the horse creek hunt for instance. It cost me no more license or fees than any other hunt I do around here does. I stayed down there 5 days and even though it's 4 hours for me to drive there I betcha I waisted no more gas driving around hunting down there as I do hunting up here. And I  kilt critters, as did several others and almost all of us that hunted saw critters. It was a good hunt on a WMA which alot of folks showed up at and hadda great time. Not a TBG hunt, not a members only lease, not a private club. Horse creek opened for 2 weeks for bows and we showed up to hunt it.
> 
> ...



That's more of what I was thinking anyway. The best Trad Club in Ga is right here on Woody's and we can hunt anywhere in the state if we want to get together. These organized weekend hunts are way more fun than you would have every weekend on one place...


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 25, 2010)

I would love to be in a Trad only lease with just about any
of these folks, and think it is a fine idea.
In fact, I missed an opportunity last year to join with JC and few others. 
I will hazard a bet I will make it into a like situation one day; even if I have to organize the deal myself.

These days, I am far more about the experience than critter body counts.


----------



## C.J. Pearson (Mar 25, 2010)

I normally don't post much but instead set back and lurk around. I have really enjoyed this post started by Martin and really liked all of the different views that have been given and may I say they have been some  healthy ones. I remember when I was living out in Colorado and was trying to get information from folks here in Georgia about hunting. It seemed most everyone was tied to a lease and I was given the name of so and so and it was usually the same thing again. That is not to say in ANY WAY that those situations or individuals were bad. It was just the way things were. Now after moving over here to North Ga. and being here for several years I have found that there is public land that I can hunt and thanks to sights just like this one, great folks that I can hunt it with. 

Lances' point of folks not being able, or not wanting to use Trad gear is correct. Nothing worse in my opinion than offending a youngin' or an elderly person that can't handle a trad bow or choose not to, but instead use what they have to, to hunt.   

In my opinion that is what makes this a great place to camp out. Dicussions just like this one.


----------



## frankwright (Mar 26, 2010)

I was actually in a Traditional Only club once and it worked out well. Everyone there was dedicated to hunting with longbows or recurves.
If they had not severely cut the land after the first year we would still be going strong, but the lay of the land made it less than desirable to hunt after the cutting. It would have been tough to get a deer with a rifle let alone a bow.

I see no problem with being exclusive to Traditional equipment. There are plenty of other places to hunt for someone who cannot or will not hunt with traditional equipment.
Just like going up to one of the best Georgia trout streams and saying I can't use a fly rod can I use my baitcaster. Think they will let you? I bet not!
If we could ever get it going, it could work!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Mar 27, 2010)

Different strokes fo' different folks


----------

